# Muskingum River Giant! New Personal best Flathead!



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hit the river last night for some late season Flathead action,caught one small flathead around 5 and caught this monster at 9. Caught on a big cut shad head. 48.8 pounds and almost 50 inches long. A new PB for me.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Awesome fish! It is interesting to see what you can catch when most people have stopped for the year!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Holy @#$!, nice fish.


----------



## bigguy (Nov 13, 2007)

Great job!!!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

WOW,awesome cat,congrats,bet that was like landing a barge.Great job on a late season catch!


----------



## Hooklinensinker (Jun 13, 2009)

Way to go, thats a great catch. Bet it was a blast reeling in that HAWG


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

What a beast! Congratulations on a great fish.


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job Kip! Just an awesome beast that fish is. You da man bro!


----------



## the duke of spook (Nov 2, 2009)

awesome fish! never got one that big!
too bad the muskingum is so far , i would fish it more.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great fish. Congratulations!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

That is huge! I bet that was a fun fight, great catch!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

We often get comments on how a fish doesn't look as big as the posted weight and so on but I have to say that in this case it seems the other way around. That thing looked to be bigger than 50# to me. What a beast! That had to be a blast! Congratulations!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

You and your fish should be in all Fishing magazines.That is not an easy job,fishing at night,then wrestle in a fish like that. Wonder how old it is?It's good to see such a nice fish.Nice Work.

Roscoe


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

bkr43050 said:


> We often get comments on how a fish doesn't look as big as the posted weight and so on but I have to say that in this case it seems the other way around. That thing looked to be bigger than 50# to me. What a beast! That had to be a blast! Congratulations!


Same here..it easily looked bigger than 50 Congratulations.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

That thing is like Catzilla! I envy you, great fish!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

That is one heck of a catfish!!!


----------



## RIVERRUNT (Feb 3, 2008)

Congratulations KIP you earned that fish for all the time you put in this year.Randy took some nice pictures


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

totally freakin' awesome night out fishin'.congrats my fellow angler


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

smooth, I was coming back from deer hunting at AEP along 60 between McConnelsville and Zanesville Sunday night and I saw a guy along the river with a campfire and lantern that was fishing. I said to myself now that is a dedicated fisherman. Just wondering if that was you?


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

CHOPIQ said:


> smooth, I was coming back from deer hunting at AEP along 60 between McConnelsville and Zanesville Sunday night and I saw a guy along the river with a campfire and lantern that was fishing. I said to myself now that is a dedicated fisherman. Just wondering if that was you?


Actually buddy I was in that stretch, but caught him from a boat. This monster pulled us of anchor and to be honest I cant describe how hard he fought. I have spent alot of hours chasing these fish and do and have fished in some of the nastiest weather. Theres still some hardcore Catmen out there and I hope them all the best of luck!


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

bkr43050 said:


> We often get comments on how a fish doesn't look as big as the posted weight and so on but I have to say that in this case it seems the other way around. That thing looked to be bigger than 50# to me. What a beast! That had to be a blast! Congratulations!


Thanks Brian! When I finally seen his head I told myself man thats gotta go over 50 and when I tried to get him up on my shoulder I was almost sure of it. 48.8#s Oh well lets me have another number to break for next year. I tell ya Ive hooked a few good ones this year and I know of one that would prob. beat this one. You never know whats in that water till ya catch it. I want one over 50# now. LOL!


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Heres a few more pics. The last one is the picture of the release. It feels good letting that fish back into the water to give someone else the opp. to catch him.


----------



## BigBen (Oct 7, 2008)

That's a BEAST!!! Hell of a catch!:B


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

That is a hog! Love seein those big flatties!


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Smooth,
fantastic job man. Thanks for sharing the photos, that thing is scary big. 
I know if I was bass fishing and some how accidentily hooked that thing at night, I'd give serious consideration to cutting the line, as I'm not targeting ANYTHING that big... Whew, just awesome.


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Great fish. Congrats.


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

What a great fish! Wish I could end my year with one like that! Thanks for the great pics also.


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

i think it's awesome you can catch a beast that size in freshwater let alone in ohio. man i want to get back into catfishin. great fish better yet, HELLAVA FISH!!!! smoothkip.


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

Congrats on a FANTASTIC fish!
Better yet that you released the old timer to fight another day.


----------

